
Training mathematicians to be expert witnesses for court cases on redistricting - rch
https://sites.tufts.edu/gerrymandr/
======
achievingApathy
"Your mathematicians were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they
didn’t stop to think if they should."

Teaching someone the mechanics behind something and then certifying them as
experts is dangerous. Have we learned nothing from Jurassic Park?

